# Manual for B&D Router # 7620



## Munchausen (Jan 26, 2005)

Before my father died late last year, he gave me his Black & Decker, 1 HP Commercial HD Router No. 7620, Type 1, RPM 19,000, Volts 120 AC, Amps 5.5, U.S. Patent Nos. 2,855,963 3,302,047.

Unfortunately, he no longer had the owner's manual. Does anyone know of a source? The Black & Decker people didn't have one. I'd like to be able to download one in PDF format.

I would be grateful to hear from you.


----------



## Hedger (Jan 26, 2005)

*I have a manual for you*

Munchausen:

I have a copy of the B&D 7620 manual for you. along with a parts list and instructions for the straight & circular guide.

I can photocopy and mail it to you; or if you want a PDF of the documents, I will scan and convert it at work. Send an e-mail to me with your postal or e-mail address and I'll get it to you as soon as I can.

My B&D router can from my father-in-law when he passed away as well. Its a great little tool.


Dan


----------



## Munchausen (Jan 26, 2005)

*B&D 7620 manual*

Dear Dan,

Bless you, sir. I'd be delighted to have them in PDF format. I've just purchased Adobe Acrobat 7.0 and, frankly, I can't understand how I got along without it for so many years.

Here's my personal information so you can send the documents as email attachments.

Jeffrey W. Frazier
[email protected]

And by the way, my son's name is Daniel, too.

Thanks again, Dan.



Hedger said:


> Munchausen:
> 
> I have a copy of the B&D 7620 manual for you. along with a parts list and instructions for the straight & circular guide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dont you just love happy endings?


----------



## spacedog37 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dan,
If you still have this PDF version of the 7620 manual, I would love to have it as I do not have my manual any more, but still have the router...
Thanks,
Spacedog37




Hedger said:


> Munchausen:
> 
> I have a copy of the B&D 7620 manual for you. along with a parts list and instructions for the straight & circular guide.
> 
> ...


----------



## pingding (Nov 1, 2009)

Dan,
would you please email me the PDF version of the 7620 manual to [email protected], Thanks allot.

Pingding


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Would one of you also post it to the 
"Router Reference" section of our forum? We've been building our own library of manuals, free for all.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chrisx (May 15, 2011)

Hedger said:


> Munchausen:
> 
> I have a copy of the B&D 7620 manual for you. along with a parts list and instructions for the straight & circular guide.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

Can you please email a copy of the B&D 7620 router to me.

I need it badley because it has not been used for many years and I do not know how to remove the bit that is currently in it and I want to use it.

How does one keep the shaft in a fixed position when you want loosen the holding nut to remove an existing bit and put in another one, using the spanner that comes with the router.

E-mail to [email protected]

Regards,

Chrisx


----------



## maotroll (Mar 27, 2012)

hello Dan;
do you still have the b&D router 7620 manual? could you send it to me via email in pdf format. would greatly appreciate it. my email is [email protected] thanks again.
Steve


----------

